# Need advice on post office savings schemes.



## louthguy (4 May 2011)

Hi does anyone think that the best way of saving is to lodge your money in the Post saving bonds ?


----------



## Sue Ellen (4 May 2011)

Hi,

There are a few different opinions on AAM about investing in An Post and this thread shows some of the views.  If you run the search option you will get plenty of others threads that discuss it.

If you going ahead with your investment this post is particularly helpful in explaining the merits between savings bonds and savings certificates.

If you look at the section you should get some good advice or check out www.itsyourmoney.ie

If you are undecided with where to invest perhaps splitting your money over a few options might be a better idea.  Not placing all your eggs in one basket and all that kind of stuff


----------

